# Kitchen Cabinet PROBLEM!



## zetti1102 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I've been working on refinishing my kitchen cabinets for about a month now because they are old and dark but still in great condition. I stripped off all the old shallack on the cabinets and was getting ready to finish them with a clear polyurethane. When i got home 2 days ago my mother decided to give the cabinet a "final cleaning" and sprayed easy off oven cleaner on one of the doors and now it is destroyed to what i can dertermine. Does anyone know if it is possible to remove this stain? I dont want to stain the cabinets dark because my kitchen is small and would much rather the clear finish. There is really no detail on the cabinet, just your basic cabinet door. Here are a few pics of what they looked like before, after, and after my mother sprayed them.

This is what they looked like before.








This is how the doors look after stripping them. I only took a piceture of the door. the rest of the cabinets will look like this.








This is what the oven cleaner did.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I do not believe oven cleaner is labeled or intended for wood.

You will most likely have to sand,sand and sand some more to remove the damage caused and start fresh with whatever you intend to do.


----------



## zetti1102 (Aug 3, 2009)

No it's not made for wood. I know this, my mother obviously does not. Is there any product i can use to get this off instead of sanding it all down?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Most likely it has ruined the finish
Is it a varnish on there?
Maybe a varnish remover ? I'm guessing

Hope you washed it down real good
As anything else you use may react very badly with the oven cleaner chemicals/residue


----------



## zetti1102 (Aug 3, 2009)

I guess it was a varnish. It wasnt a stain on the cabinet. I used btx stripper and whatever was on came right off with a putty knife after sitting for a bout 5 mins. All it needs is a very light sanding and they look great except for that one door. The door was bare wood when she sprayed the oven cleaner on it (i dont know why anyone would spray oven cleaner on wood it makes absolutely no sense at all)


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah bare wood..........
It went into the grain of the wood
Pretty much down to sanding


----------



## zetti1102 (Aug 3, 2009)

AWESOME!! Good thing the door is solid wood and not just a veneer huh.


----------

